# Wha't Your Hang On Method???



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking for any tips and advice to ease the painful process of hanging a stand solo.....

I've hung many light ladder stands solo, and hung many hang ons with a buddy. This morning was my first time putting up a hang on solo. What a fricken pain in the ***. After I got all my steps in, with the assistance of a drill, I attempted a number of times to get the stand up in the tree and strapped in. Lack of strength at that time was probably a factor. Getting the stand to the top was not the issue. The issue was trying to get a strap on that sucker and wrapped around the tree with one hand, while hanging on for dear life with the other..... I was finally victorius over that SOB when I loosely secured it to the base of the tree with a strap, and walked it up.

Today I remembered very quickly why I like ladder stands.

What's your process????


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well yes it is kinda a pain in the butt to do solo, but i found out that if you put i tree step in where the stand will be you can use the step to rest the stand on so you dont have to use alot of muscle to hold it there or you could also do it where you could use the step to hang the stand from until you get the strap around and then move it to where you want it and tighten it. Hope this helps you alittle


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Safety harness!!!! Its so much easier to hug the tree for a minute while you strap it up and then hang backwards while you hang the stand. Leave the stand on the ground, tie the hauling line to your wrist, climb up, strap in, and then haul the stand up. Far as the pegs, buy the more expensive ones and you won't have to use a drill. My buddy told me he does it the same way and I was like WHAT! But I can see why. Those crap Ameristeps or whatever they are, they're garbage. I actually have no clue what I even ever did w/ the 15 or so I had. I know I got some stuck in a tree from leaving them there for three years and just rehanging the stand, but no clue w/ the others. They are terrible though. I don't even have to push on my more expensive pegs to get them to go in. Just start spinning and theyll bite...

But yea, strap yourself in and its a piece of cake to hang that stand, trust me.

Tim


----------



## Dawgs13 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have back pack straps on my stand so I climb the tree with my stand on my back with a string attatched to my bow on the ground. I always try to screw in or strap my steps on and climb the tree so when I get to the point where I plan to hang my stand I am on the opposite side of the tree that the stand will hang on. Then I go up two more steps and strap my safety harness to the tree, then drop back down so the strap for the stand is at at chest level. I then hold onto the tree and take the stand off of my back, swing it around the tree, I hold it flat against the tree and cinch the strap before allowing the stand to unfold. Once the strap is cinched I unfold the stand and step into it, make sure that it is good and stable then I pull my bow up hang it on that top step then add a stabilizing strap to the bottom of the stand. I also practice this alot. I usually pack my stand in to hunt and I rarely leave my stand in a tree more than the number of days I plan to be hunting. The more you do it the easier and faster you will get. I agree that good steps are key to not being copletely drained when you get to the top to hang your stand.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

ndoutdoorsman said:


> Well yes it is kinda a pain in the butt to do solo, but i found out that if you put i tree step in where the stand will be you can use the step to rest the stand on so you dont have to use alot of muscle to hold it there or you could also do it where you could use the step to hang the stand from until you get the strap around and then move it to where you want it and tighten it. Hope this helps you alittle


--Very good tip, Fisky I know exactly what your talking about, done it so many times, some times its smooth, others I feel like a monkey hanging on for dear life, use the above tip, it will help a lot!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Lack of strength at that time was probably a factor.


Sissy! :lol:

Ive hung hundreds "dangling by my teeth", (literally......I have been known to grab a branch with my teeth to leave both hands free for a second) and still do on occasion.

But getting a harness or vest with a linemans belt makes the process 100 times easier. Leaves both hands free for attaching straps and such.

Also, putting two steps in at the top side by side helps alot too, you can take the second one out when your done.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I usually just climb up with the stand on my back and muscle the sucker on. If I don't feel up to the fight, I will put a foot peg just over where I want my stand, tie a rope to the stand sling it over the (upside down)foot peg and pull the sucker up with the rope from the ground. when it is in the right spot I'll tie it off on a near by tree, then climb on up and strap it on, It's probably quicker in the long run than muscling it. Don't forget to remove the peg though, it'll leave a nasty bruise when you forget about it at o'dark thrirty.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Climbing sticks and a Lone Wolf, expensive but worth it when hanging, simply attach the hook strap and lower the stand onto the hook. It's the easiest stand, by far, I've ever put up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TPL said:


> Climbing sticks and a Lone Wolf, expensive but worth it when hanging, simply attach the hook strap and lower the stand onto the hook. It's the easiest stand, by far, I've ever put up.


They are nice. But for what they cost they outta hang themselves.


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

By the way, skip the lone wolf climbing sticks, they're worthless.


----------

